# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  سئوال در مورد نحوه ارتباط برنامه های asp.net  با بانک اطلاعا

## jahani1148

بسمه تعالی . از عزیزانی که در دلفی 2005 برنامه های asp.net  کار می کنند خواهشمند است نحوه اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی sql server 2000  و ثبت اطلاعات در سرور را توضیح دهند . با تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در راهنمای دلفی 2005 پروسه های متعددی وجود دارند که عملیات مورد نظر شما را قدم به قدم توضیح می دهند.

----------


## jahani1148

ممکن است با یه مثال بصورت واضح تر توضیح دهید . با تشکر از زحمات شما

----------


## jahani1148

با سلام مجدد . در مورد مثال شما در BdpDataAdapter1 را در مورد اسکیو ال سرور اجرا کردم . نام دیتا بیس من فنی است و متاسفانه در هنگام اجرای برنامه وقتی صفحه aspx  تولید می شود پیام زیر صادر می شود . ممکن است راهنمایی فرمایید

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یک Username/Password در بخش Logins دیتابیس مربوطه در SQL Server بسازید و سپس Connection String تان را مطابق با آن تغییر دهید.

----------


## jahani1148

با سلام خدمت مدیر محترم سایت . اطلاعات من قبل از کامپایل برنامه نمایش داده می شود . یعنی ارتباط من با اس کیو ال صحیح است . این خطا مربوط به زمان کامپیال است . موفق باشید.

----------


## rainboy

ba salam man mikhastam az banke etelaatie access dar asp.net estefade konam va niaz be komak fori daram lotf konid source shenasoondane banke etelaatie acces ro baram befrestid
mamnun misham
email:xvayx@yahoo.com

----------

